# Rotating banner with url links?



## tonygraystone (May 1, 2008)

OK, so i have one simple task...to have a rotating (smooth looking) banner on my home page, each image with its own URL link.

I have flash (im a novice) but understand how to create a revolving banner with nice transitions, and can make an invisible button that acts as a single link, but cannot find any tutorials with advice on multiple URLs.

Ive tested multiple 3rd party 'flash banner creators' and they all fall short in one area or another.

Ive seen Javascript alternatives, but they all assume intermidiate knoledge.

Any Help would be great


----------



## Infinitee (Apr 3, 2009)

Fading Flash CS4 Banner Slideshow Tutorial

This Adobe Flash CS4 tutorial will teach you how to create a fade in and fade out banner slideshow for your websites. You will need to create seven images that will make up the slideshow images and import them into the Flash CS4 Library then add to the Flash animation document stage. You will then convert the images to symbols and create Motion Tweens for your individual image layers and adjust the Color Effect Alfa type at various point in the Timeline to create an image fade in and out effect.


----------



## tonygraystone (May 1, 2008)

Thanks for your input ralph,

I can make the banner, the problem is assigning links to each banner as they rotate. 

Anyone?


----------



## Infinitee (Apr 3, 2009)

When you drag an image to the stage, simply add the URL to the image.


----------



## Infinitee (Apr 3, 2009)

1. Convert an image to a symbol (F8)
2. Click the image/symbol to activate it.
3. Open the ActionScript Panel (Arrow upper right in Properties Panel) or (F9)
4. Click the actions Global Functions to open menus
5. Click on Browser/Network
6. Double click getURL
7 Fill in the URL field to the right between the brackets. e.g.: getURL(http://www.infiniteewebdesign.com);


----------

